# VW GOLF tdi 2010 what oil will work?



## Alexsforge (Apr 21, 2013)

hello im kinda scrachen my head hear. im my owners manual is says vw approved oil. will after some doing no local stoare stocks the oil and its rather price since i only run mobil 1 products im all my vehicals. they have that eur oil by mobiloe but yet agen hard to get around hear. so is there an oil that will work with out frying the tubbo i ran mobil 1 deisal truck oil 5w 40 in my vw beetle for 3 years. and at 225k the turbo whent that was 80k miles i had been using that oil. so could i use that oil in the 2010 golf? or is there somthing that would bee better?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You need a low ash oil meeting VW 504/507. The Mobil product would be the Mobil 1/ESP, 5w-30. 
All the VW 504/507 oils are 0w-30 or 5w-30 - the viscosity is part of the specification. 

There are a number of VW 504/507 oils out there. Most VW/AUDI dealers use a low ash, Castrol synthetic like Castrol Professional LL03., or the newer Castrol EDGE equivalent. 

TS


----------



## Alexsforge (Apr 21, 2013)

*numbers*

where would i find that number on the bottle? and i cant find euro oil in area thats not special order. and the manual calls for A 5W 40. AND THE deisal spec is 507.


----------



## diesebora (Dec 25, 2004)

*504/507.00 Oils*

I am now running Total 504/507.00 across my fleet. idparts.com sells it as well as many other folks. 
This is for 2004 Passat 1.8T, 2004 Jetta TDI, 2005 B7 A4 2.0T, 2007 B7 3.2, and 2010 Passat CC 
This oil meets all the specs including 505.01 for PD TDI's. 
Pretty Awesome oil.


----------



## Taran (Jun 5, 2010)

just order the correct oil online: http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Engine/513/11 

or from another online vendor


----------

